
Sign up for Stanford's Bitcoin course and they'll make a MOOC - dcorrea
http://bitcoin.stanford.edu/mooc
======
SatoshiRoberts
Does anyone else think that Bitcoin will become a popular course in colleges
across the country? Who will be the first to dedicate a whole department to
it?

------
SatoshiRoberts
Taught by the CEO of 21, no less

